

Ask HN: You forget everything about programming. What do you do? - dbtc

If you had to start over in your field, how would you relearn everything? Or would you choose a new field?
======
kumarharsh
May I suggest:

1\. A strong will to keep trying - you've done it once, second time is easier!
2\. Knowing that the Internet's got your back - there are people like you out
there, who have faced and conquered similar problems; find them out, and learn
from them! 3\. Mix it up - since you'd originally left your field and are
returning, you'd have done something else in the interim, right? Use that
experience to make your return more fruitful!

------
xijuan
I had to relearn calculus because I decided to study stats after finishing my
BA in psychology. I was good at Math before but now I have to relearn it..
What did I do???? JUST LEARN IT AGAIN! I listened to lectures online; read the
textbook.. I really don't think there is any shortcut to this. Also I am sure
you didn't forget everything. You will surely learn faster the second time
around.

------
LarryMade2
If I forgot everything then it probably would be easier to learn new
programming technologies. On the other hand I might have also forgotten why
programming is cool.

Computers still amaze me; I'd jump right back in.

------
MalcolmDiggs
If I forgot everything I'd probably leave the field entirely; pack my bags and
go to law school or something. Hell, I might do that regardless :)

